# Three-Body Tech releases Heavier7Strings - 7-Stringed Metal-Style Virtual Guitar



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Three-Body Technology* has announced the release of *Heavier7Strings*, a 7-stringed metal-style guitar virtual instrument with a complete effect rack and patterns library.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Heavier7Strings* is a real-time playable sample-based virtual instrument. The sample library consists more than 10,000 samples in 24-bit 48000 Hz, totalling 8 GB.

The sampler used in Heavier7Strings is self-developed, no third-party samplers were used. It has following 
*characteristics*:

Direct read from disk;
Shared sample buffer between instances to reduce memory consumption;
Automatic fade out on disk-read overtime to avoid clicks & pops.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Performances*:

Infinite sustain;
Hammer-on & pull-off;
Legato slide in/out;
Pinch harmonics;
Tremolo;
Gliss;
Palm-mute;
Picking-noise;
Polyphonic legato;
24 "inspiration keys" to directly trigger specially played sounds/complex performances;
String and fret board position;
Up/down picking;
Strumming: deduce complete chord from part of composing notes;
Trigger power chords from root note.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Built-in DSP Engine
*
A built-in DSP engine named THRASH (Tonal/Harmonic Reconstruction and Shaping) is included in Heavier7Strings to provide various tone adjusting functions:

+∞RR: in addition to 16x recorded RR at maximum, random timbre and envelope changes are applied on samples to provide more vivid RR playing;
True doubling: two guitars playing simultaneously on left and right channel, each has individual random note delay and RR selection.
Sample-based LFO: modulate sample pitch with pitch curves extracted from real-world vibrato playing. This technique is adjustable in both degree and frequency, and is more realistic than just modulate the pitch by sine/ triangle wave.
Dynamically recoups the formant during pitch-bend.
Digitally emulated tone knob and pickup switch;
Adjustable tension and resonance.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Effect Rack*
*



*


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

Heavier7Strings includes an effect rack. The effect rack has 19 effect modules, including AMP, Overdrive, Screamer, Flanger, Ping-Pong Delay, etc. The modules can be freely assembled, and all these modules can run in stereo to work with doubling mode.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

The AMP and cabinet modules have following features:

AMP module works in 2-8X super sampling to avoid high frequency aliasing;
16 AMP styles from heavy metal to clean sound;
66 cabinet factory IRs (impulse responses) including various speakers and mics;
Users custom cabinet IR via WAV files;
At most four IRs mixed with different delay, volume and phasing.
In addition, the effect rack contains a preset manager to store effect presets, and a number of 200 factory presets are provided.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*MIDI Patterns Library*
*



*


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

Heavier7Strings contains 200 predefined MIDI patterns, together with effect rack configurations. The style of these patterns range from metal, rock, pop, clean, and non-rhythmic noise and ambient sounds. All these patterns can be dragged into host DAWs, and users can define their own patterns by MIDI clip.
*Only $199* now.
You can click the link to obtain:http://www.threebodytech.com


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*See more Demo Videos*:


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Jordan Rudess playing Heavier7Strings*:


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

*Our user-distinguished composer GMN Henry playing Heavier7Strings*:


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Vastman (Jul 25, 2017)

This looks awesome... How long is the intro price good for?


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

Vastman said:


> This looks awesome... How long is the intro price good for?


This price will last till the end of August.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you for your generous time-frame... I've posted this elsewhere as I love your patterns and your engine is fantastic! I WILL buy this as soon as I replenish my bank account. I have most guitar vst's and almost bypassed this... Soooo glad I clinked the link somewhere... A refreshing, powerful and unique addition! 

I VERY seriously urge you to begin working on & offer up inexpensive ($10-20) "add paks" of new patterns and setups we can add to your fine guitar... I've suggested this to others, noting drum products like BFD do this all the time, enhancing their revenue streams while making their products "living instruments" that grow in usability over time but no one had done this yet!

Please be the first! I'll buy EVERY additional "pattern pack" you offer...

Congratulations on an amazing first release. I wish you well...


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 25, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Thank you for your generous time-frame... I've posted this elsewhere as I love your patterns and your engine is fantastic! I WILL buy this as soon as I replenish my bank account. I have most guitar vst's and almost bypassed this... Soooo glad I clinked the link somewhere... A refreshing, powerful and unique addition!
> 
> I VERY seriously urge you to begin working on & offer up inexpensive ($10-20) "add paks" of new patterns and setups we can add to your fine guitar... I've suggested this to others, noting drum products like BFD do this all the time, enhancing their revenue streams while making their products "living instruments" that grow in usability over time but no one had done this yet!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your firm notice！Next week, we are going to release a update package. In this package, we will include more free effects presets and patterns. 

Also, we have a plan to develop a feature that users can share effects and patterns together. keep watching~(●'◡'●)


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh my, this looks and sounds great!


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 26, 2017)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Oh my, this looks and sounds great!


Thanks! We are keeping trying~✊


----------



## Vastman (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey guys! You might want to take a moment and become active in another thread on your product I've started on the cakewalk deals forum... Link is here...
http://forum.cakewalk.com/m/tm.aspx?m=3635219&fp=3&p=1

Information on your planned updates will be appreciated and there are more guitar players over there...


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 26, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Hey guys! You might want to take a moment and become active in another thread on your product I've started on the cakewalk deals forum... Link is here...
> http://forum.cakewalk.com/m/tm.aspx?m=3635219&fp=3&p=1
> 
> Information on your planned updates will be appreciated and there are more guitar players over there...


No problem! Thanks for your suggestion...We will go for it~


----------



## LinkinCB (Jul 27, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Thank you for your generous time-frame... I've posted this elsewhere as I love your patterns and your engine is fantastic! I WILL buy this as soon as I replenish my bank account. I have most guitar vst's and almost bypassed this... Soooo glad I clinked the link somewhere... A refreshing, powerful and unique addition!
> 
> I VERY seriously urge you to begin working on & offer up inexpensive ($10-20) "add paks" of new patterns and setups we can add to your fine guitar... I've suggested this to others, noting drum products like BFD do this all the time, enhancing their revenue streams while making their products "living instruments" that grow in usability over time but no one had done this yet!
> 
> ...



Thanks again for your firm notice! 
Some other users also asked this question before. We are going to include more free midi patterns in our following update package. And a community for users to share patterns is available soon. We may release commercial pattern library in the future. But this is not on our to-do list! Keep watching~


----------



## Vastman (Jul 31, 2017)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Oh my, this looks and sounds great!



It is but as I've posted elsewhere, I am regretting my purchase as I discovered there is NO system to assign the excellent strums/riffs to keyswitches! Only on strum can be triggered so there is no mixing thing up and switching between rhythms on the fly. I know of no other guitar vst which doesn't have key switching of strums. ARRRG!

While midi drag & drop is great and which many love I find this a sterile process which precludes real time creative input for mixing and matching rhythmic phrases which I do all the time in laying down beds.

I would not have purchased this if I'd been a little more thorough in my look befor buy... I never expected key switching between strums would not be possible! OY! 

Hopefully this will be added soon. Till then it'll mostly sit on my ssd.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Sep 11, 2017)

How does it stack up to Orange Tree's Darcus? 
I have it and this might be an overkill. Unless this has some serious advantage in functiionality or sound quality.
So what's the verdict - compared to Darcus?


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 11, 2017)

It is a "heavier" guitar. There are some cool things this VST can do. I have both...and...well...DRAcus, heh, is enough. I don't regret my purchase of this VST, because there are some aspects that I like much better (and some MUCH worse), but for the type of music I do it is really splitting hairs to decide which to use.

The riffs on this VST are awesome, but clunky to use...but...

This is a new company and this product will grow and improve! Meanwhile, if you determine it suits your flow and you really like it, stick with Dracus.


----------



## bill45 (Sep 11, 2017)

It would not be over kill to get it.All these libraries have different articulations.
The more the better.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Sep 12, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> How does it stack up to Orange Tree's Darcus?
> I have it and this might be an overkill. Unless this has some serious advantage in functiionality or sound quality.
> So what's the verdict - compared to Darcus?


It's a different animal,own both of them,but never really managed to sound anywhere near the chug-chug sound with Dracus.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Sep 12, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> It's a different animal,own both of them,but never really managed to sound anywhere near the chug-chug sound with Dracus.


I have the complete electric and acoustic guitars bundle from orange tree samples, so i've been working with dracus for some time. What do you mean by "chug chug"...?


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Sep 12, 2017)

Continuous palm mutes...seems that Dracus doesn't have enough round robins for such a sound


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks!
Another option i recently noticed is the Shreddage bundle which is now on sale for $99 instead of almost $500 or something like that. 
Any insights regarding Heavier7strings vs Shreddage?


----------



## Brian2112 (Sep 12, 2017)

Got shreddage, got Dracus. Love them both but Heavier 7 sounds better to me and is much easier to work with. Depends on taste and workflow I guess.


----------



## Rey (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello. I have this software for a few months now. fantastic guitar with the least headache of usage. love the sounds simplicity and the and patterns library. I'm about to wipe my hard disk clean and reinstall everything on it, do I need to deactivate Heavier7strings? I have only installed on one pc, but I need to format it and reinstall because too many stuffs here its slowing down my pc. thanks


----------



## Rey (Oct 9, 2017)

Rey said:


> Hello. I have this software for a few months now. fantastic guitar with the least headache of usage. love the sounds simplicity and the and patterns library. I'm about to wipe my hard disk clean and reinstall everything on it, do I need to deactivate Heavier7strings? I have only installed on one pc, but I need to format it and reinstall because too many stuffs here its slowing down my pc. thanks



anyone know about this? I'm not getting any message or contact from their customer service via email nor facebook


----------



## reutunes (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey mods - do you want to move this one to Commercial Announcements where people can find it more easily?


----------



## LinkinCB (Oct 15, 2017)

Rey said:


> anyone know about this? I'm not getting any message or contact from their customer service via email nor facebook



Hi Rey, thank you for the kind words and sorry about the delay. We were in Shanghai for the Music China Expo for a week. If you just reinstall windows and it's the same hard drive, then no extra authorization required. If you have used all authorizations, we are more than happy to cancel them and re-authorize for you.


----------



## MPortmann (Nov 19, 2017)

Vastman said:


> It is but as I've posted elsewhere, I am regretting my purchase as I discovered there is NO system to assign the excellent strums/riffs to keyswitches! Only on strum can be triggered so there is no mixing thing up and switching between rhythms on the fly. I know of no other guitar vst which doesn't have key switching of strums. ARRRG!
> 
> While midi drag & drop is great and which many love I find this a sterile process which precludes real time creative input for mixing and matching rhythmic phrases which I do all the time in laying down beds.
> 
> ...



Curious if the key switching issue you mention ever got addressed and added? Thanks


----------



## LinkinCB (Nov 19, 2017)

MPortmann said:


> Curious if the key switching issue you mention ever got addressed and added? Thanks



We are working on it and new updates will be released around Christmas.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 4, 2018)

Any word on this update? Would be great to announce it with a sale, since it seems to be a top contender once the pattern keyswitches are added.


----------



## LinkinCB (Jan 5, 2018)

kurtvanzo said:


> Any word on this update? Would be great to announce it with a sale, since it seems to be a top contender once the pattern keyswitches are added.



Hi, we just released V1.1.4 which includes HeavierFX, the effect rack of H7S that can be used alone. We'll fix the key switching issue in V1.1.5. Stay tuned.


----------



## bill45 (Jan 5, 2018)

LinkinCB said:


> Hi, we just released V1.1.4 which includes HeavierFX, the effect rack of H7S that can be used alone. We'll fix the key switching issue in V1.1.5. Stay tuned.


Can the rack be used with other instruments,a separate vst effect?


----------



## LinkinCB (Jan 7, 2018)

bill45 said:


> Can the rack be used with other instruments,a separate vst effect?



Yes, it can be used on any instruments.


----------



## SirkusPi (Dec 30, 2018)

I’ve been demoing the past few days and like the sound of Heavier7Strings. But the 30% off sale ends in a day, and I’m still hesitating because:

1) The AU demo (I’m in Logic) is very buggy, even in the latest 1.5.1 release. I get _constant_ “demo doesn’t save presets” error messages when I’m just playing (i.e., regardless of whether I’m changing a preset). Sometimes 2 or 3 such messages pop up _at the same time_. The sound has also completely cut out and stopped working several times, and when that happens, I can’t even unload the instrument from the channel strip. It’s stuck there until I delete the whole track. The VST (which I can load into Logic through BlueCat’s Patchwork) doesn’t have these problems, but still, if the AU demo has such issues, it makes me a bit reluctant.

2) I’m getting the sense that, notwithstanding the just-released 1.5 update, attention is now being focused on the upcoming 8+ string guitar. Which would be fine, but if there are still bugs in the current version (as per the above), I’d like some confidence they’re going to be addressed.

On the other hand, notwithstanding the above, _and_ the fact that I _already_ have both Orange Tree’s Dracus and AmpleSound’s AME II - both of which I like and use - I still have GAS for this. Sad, I know. 

So I guess my questions are: is anyone using the AU? How’s it working for you? And regardless of your plugin format, are you happy with it (especially with regard to support / bugs, as well as sound)?


----------



## chillbot (Mar 22, 2021)

Just picked this up. No regrets, it's crazy good.

But curious if anyone has used this in VEPro. If I add it to VEPro on my sample computer (re: slave but trying to phase out that word) it adds a good 25ms of latency across the board to every single instrument/channel loaded into VEPro. Wondering if there is any setting in either Heavier 7 or VEPro that I am missing to make them copacetic.

Sample computer specs: Xeon E5-2680 v4 @ 2.4GHz, 160GB RAM, Win 10, VEPro 6 (not server), RME HDSPe RayDAT.


----------

